

Amazon Introduces CloudSearch, Scalable Full-Text Search - jordhy
http://aws.amazon.com/cloudsearch/

======
jxi
Interesting. However, I always thought that custom search engines were more
profitable if they weren't hosted online. Big companies (hence big $) would
definitely not trust you with all of their data just so you could search it up
for them. Then again, I don't think Google search appliance did very well
either.

